# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Можно ли с помощью wget выкладывать файлы на ФТП И

## ping.uin

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли с помощью wget выкладывать файлы на ФТП сервер, и если да то как И.

----------


## leo_it

wget служит для скачаиваний с FTP HTTP а не для вкладывании:)

----------


## neorfey

для выгрузки на фтп либо использовать штатные средства ОС "соедениться с сервером", либо использовать любой ftp клиент (Filezilla например)

----------

